# Zustimmschalter Kuka



## Matze001 (8 November 2012)

Guten Abend,

beim lesen der Kuka-Doku bezüglich Profisafe bin ich auf ein für mich sehr interessantes Signal gestoßen.
Der Zustand des Zustimmschalters am Handbediengerät des Roboters wird meiner Sicherheits-SPS als sicheres Signal zur Verfügung gestellt. 

Dabei kam mir folgender Gedanke:

Ich werte die sicheren Signale "Betriebsart T1/T2" und Zustimmschalter IO aus, um Anlagenfunktionen die ich während des teachens benötige (z.B. eine Spannvorrichtung mit >3mm weg) auch bei offener Schutztür ansteuern zu können. Der Hintergrund ist, dass sich meine Roboterprogrammierer immer aufregen wenn sie z.B. ein Teil sehr präzise in eine Spannvorrichtung einlegen müssen, dass sie immer die Tür schließen müssen, und dann nicht sehen was passiert (in der Praxis werden die Türschalter überbrückt... dazu sage ich hier besser nix weiter)

Das ist erstmal sehr einfach umzusetzen, es geht mir aber um ein paar Punkte...

- Darf ich das überhaupt, oder bedarf es hier einer Zweihandschaltung damit ich garantieren kann das der Finger nicht in der Spannvorrichtung ist?
- Wie mache ich bei sowas eine Sicherheitsbetrachtung. Dies ist ja nur in der Betriebsart Einrichten möglich, und nur für speziell geschulte und unterwiesene Personen nutzbar?

Ich bin mal gespannt wie sich das Thema entwickelt, denke es bietet genug Gesprächsstoff!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## bike (8 November 2012)

Also die Totmannschalter sind nach meiner Meinung für, das du vorhast zugelassen und dafür bestimmt.
Wenn der FInger weh tut, wird der der Schalter fester gedrückt und somit wird abgeschalten.

Du musst auch dafür sorgen, dass die Bewegungen auch sicher abgeschaltet werden können.
Also sichere Ventile mit ggF Rückmeldungen und dergleichen.


bike


----------



## Matze001 (8 November 2012)

Ja mit dem Totmann hast du recht!

Die Ventile sind nicht mit Rückmeldung.

Zur Zeit würde folgendes passieren:

Wartungseinheit für den Bereich schaltet ab!
Das entsprechende Ventil schaltet auf Mittelstellung (entlüftend)

Das ganze elektrisch 2-Kanalig. Und da ich pneuamtisch 2 Ventiltypen in Reihe habe, kann ich hier auch von 2-Kanalig ausgehen (sind nicht Typgleich!)

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Tommi (8 November 2012)

Hallo Marcel,

erstmal Danke für die Info, daß das bei Kuka so ist.

Ich finde es einen großen Fortschritt, den sowieso vorhandenen Zustimmschalter
auch für Bewegungen im Roboterperipheriebereich nutzen zu können.

Es ist auf jeden Fall eine Verbesserung zu Deiner jetzigen Situation.

Ob Du eine Zweihandschaltung für Spannbewegungen brauchst, hängt
von der Risikobetrachtung ab. 
Das Argument "geschulte Person" kannst Du da ruhig mit in den Ring werfen.

Ich dränge immer darauf, daß bei Teacharbeiten eine zweite Person im
Sichtbereich am NOT-HALT steht. Und in der Regel wird das auch gemacht.

Wenn Du solche Prozesse zu kompliziert machst (Zweihandschalter),
 erhöhst Du den Manipulationsanreiz.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (8 November 2012)

gelöscht, ich hatte mir selbst geantwortet

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Matze001 (8 November 2012)

Hallo Tommi,

Mein erster Gedanke war natürlich auch gleich "Wie geil ist diese Funktion bitte, mit dem o.g. Denkansatz"!
Ich werde mal eine Mail an Kuka schreiben, und Fragen ob dieses Signal tatsächlich so gedacht ist (einfach um es nochmal schriftlich zu haben) und werde mich dann mal dran machen, den ganzen Spass zu betrachten.

Wie schon gesagt neigen meine Robi Jungs dazu dann Türschalter zu überbrücken. Finde ich dann tausend mal schlimmer als den Totmannschalter. 

Beim Teachbetrieb ist immer eine zweite Person anwesend! Zumindest wenn wir die Anlagen einrichten.
Wenn der Kunde die Funktion kauft selbst teachen zu können, können wir das natürlich nicht immer garantieren. (müssen wir ja auch nicht)

Für diesen Fall bin ich mir aber auch noch nicht sicher ob ich den Totmannschalter da freigeben kann (muss ich halt alles Prüfen).

Ich halte euch mal auf dem Laufenden, und denke werde noch ein paar (dumme) Fragen stellen!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 November 2012)

Matze001 schrieb:


> beim lesen der Kuka-Doku bezüglich Profisafe bin ich auf ein für mich sehr interessantes Signal gestoßen.
> Der Zustand des Zustimmschalters am Handbediengerät des Roboters wird meiner Sicherheits-SPS als sicheres Signal zur Verfügung gestellt.



Marcel beschreib doch mal bitte wie man sich das als sichere Signal vorstellen muß,
kommt in der Hardware Konfig dir F-CPU eine sichere Baugruppe von Kuka?


----------



## Matze001 (8 November 2012)

Wenn man beim Kuka Profinet als Bussystem kauft, dann hat der Robi Safety on Board.

Die GDSML-Datei gibt dir gleich diverse sichere Ein- und Ausgänge, die dann direkt genutzt werden können.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 November 2012)

Die sind dann auch sichere E/As in der SPS?

Kannst du nicht mal ein Bildchen von der Hardware Konfig hochladen.


----------



## Matze001 (8 November 2012)

Ja selbstverständlich!

Bekommst Morgen nen Screenshot!

Die sind fix in der Config hinterlegt! Dahinter kannst du dann nicht sichere Signale eintragen!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## bludie (9 November 2012)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Das entsprechende Ventil schaltet auf Mittelstellung (entlüftend)
> 
> Das ganze elektrisch 2-Kanalig. Und da ich pneuamtisch 2 Ventiltypen in Reihe habe, kann ich hier auch von 2-Kanalig ausgehen (sind nicht Typgleich!)
> 
> ...



Hallo Marcel,
sehe ich das richtig. 2 Ventile in Reihe, Mittelstellung entlüftet. Wenn man eine 2-kanalige Funktion hat, so würde ich sagen parallel entlüften, oder?
Gruß bludie


----------



## Matze001 (9 November 2012)

Die Wartungseinheit entlüftet in einem Behälter ("Standard" Festo Wartungseinheit)
Und die Ventile sitzen auf einer Ventilinsel mit einer seperaten Entlüftung!

Grüße

Marcel

Edit: noch das Bild für den rostigen...


----------



## Oberchefe (9 November 2012)

Ist das so eine Wartungseinheit, die man mit einem Schraubendreher auf "Dauer" schalten kann? Da würde ich dann mindestens mit einem Druckwächter überwachen, ob die Luft nach wegnehmen der Ansteuerung auch weggeht. Die regelmäßige Funktionsprüfung des anderen Ventils geschieht ja im Automatikbetrieb. Aber die Risikobeurteilung würde ich trotzdem erst machen, nicht dass Du am Ende doch noch ein Sicherheitsventil (Norgren, Ross...) brauchst.


----------



## Matze001 (9 November 2012)

Da gebe ich dir recht, man kann mit einem speziellen Werkzeug die Wartungseinheit überbrücken!
(Genau so wie man Türschalter mit speziellem Werkzeug überbrücken kann)

Natürlich gibt es eine Risikobeurteilung bevor das gute Stück wirklich so gebaut wird!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Safety (10 November 2012)

Hallo Matze001,
erst mal den erforderlichen PL bestimmen.
Du hast es hier mit folgenden SF zu tun:
Not-Halt, verriegelte trennende Schutzeinrichtung, BA Anwahl, Zustimmungsfunktion.
Es sind hier wie immer einige Normen einzuhalten.
Sehe Dir auch den Abschnitt  1.2.5 in der MRL an.
Zum sicherheitsgerichteten Entlüften, hier ist entscheidend welcher PLr erfüllt werden muss. Bei PLd mit Kategorie 3 benötigst Du auch eine Diagnose, sehe Dir mal das Beispiel im Festo Sicherheitshandbuch an auf Seite 40 an. Wenn Dir ein PLc reicht könnte ein Ventil mit Mittelstellung geschlossen reichen.
Bedenke dabei aber, dass eine Entlüftung Zeit benötigt und ein Greifer Teile festhält die dadurch herunterfallen können.
Aber es wird keinen Sinn machen auf die Einrichtfunktion des Greifers zu verzichten da man ohne die Maschine nicht wirklich betreiben kann.


----------



## Matze001 (10 November 2012)

Ich finde es gut, wie hier immer mehr Details kommen  Das heisst das sich viele Gedanken über die Aussagen und die Sicherheitsfunktionen machen!

Ich werde erst mal Safetys infos aufnehmen und die entsprechenden Abschnitte lesen, aber ich versuche so schon einmal auf die angesprochenen Punkte einzugehen!


Ich gehe jetzt mal von der nächsten Anlage aus, anhand derer ich die Sicherheitsbetrachtung bezüglich der nötigen Punkte für diesen Beitrag mal kurz zusammenfasse.

Die Robotergreifer haben einen Hub <3mm und werden somit auch bei offener Tür nicht abgeschaltet. 
Die Greifer sind Federrückgestellt, so dass die Teile im energielosen Zustand gehalten werden und nicht zu
einer weiteren Gefährdung führen können. Die Entlüftung ist sehr schnell, der Weg vom Greifer zum ersten Ventil beträgt <1m, auch die Wartungseinheit hat nur ca. 3m Schlauch zu entlüften.

Den PLR für die Spannvorrichtung kenne ich gerade nicht, deshalb kann ich dazu keine Aussage treffen ob es C oder D ist. Dieser ist natürlich für die Betrachtung relevant, da ich ja diese Spannvorrichtung auch bei offener Tür mit der entsprechenden BA + Totmann bewegen möchte (Die Spannvorrichtungen sind meisst so ausgelegt, dass die Bewegung Öffnen ungefährlich ist)

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Safety (10 November 2012)

Hallo,
die Fragen die ich nach Deiner letzten Antwort jetzt noch sehe.
Gibt es bei einem Spannweg überhaupt eine Quetschgefahr?
Ist dies nicht als inhärent sicher anzusehen?
Ist Entlüften überhaupt richtig da Federkraft immer zu einem schließen führt.
Wenn man davon ausgehen kann das 3mm ungefährlich sind, haben wir noch die Gefahr des Herausfallens des gehaltenen Bauteils, welche Geschwindigkeit wird hier bei der BA zugelassen, handelt es sich nur um Einrichten ohne Automatikbeobachtung also läuft der Roboter mit weniger als 250mm/s . Bewerten ob dies eine Gefahr darstellt. Eventuell muss man da Benutzerabhängige Schutzmaßnahmen ergreifen.
Wie schwer sind die gehaltenen Teile?
Welches Verhalten ist hier richtig?
Beispiel aus der Realität:
Gleicher Aufbau wie bei Dir, Spanner mit Federn, Werker beim Einrichten. Hände am Greifer, Kollege kommt löst aus Versehen Not-Halt aus, Entlüftung, Greifer geht zu, Finger gequetscht.   
Also es kann gut sein das Du hier eine Bewegung der Greifer zulassen kannst auch ohne aufwendige Sicherheitsfunktionen.


----------



## Matze001 (10 November 2012)

Entschuldige Safety, wir haben etwas aneinander vorbei geredet.

Es gibt hier zwei pneumatische Bewegungen: Die Robotergreifer mit <3mm Weg und Feder damit Bauteile (Gewicht <100g) nicht verloren werden. 

Und eine Spannvorrichtung mit >3mm Weg und ziemlich viel Spannkraft ohne diese Feder! (Also in Mittelstellung entlüftend)

Den Robotergreifer betrachte ich in meinem Fall nicht, da ich bei den <3mm davon ausgehen kann, dass er keine Gefahr darstellt!

Die Spannvorrichtung in die der Roboter einlegt würde ich gern auch bei offenem Bedienerschutz ansteuerbar machen, sobald die Betriebsart T1 und der Totmannschalter aktiv sind, da es bei geschlossener Tür nicht möglich ist, den Ablegevorgang sauber und präzise zu teachen! 

Ich hoffe wir sind wieder auf der selben Spur! 

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Safety (10 November 2012)

Hallo,
1. Ein Ventil kann in Zwischenstellungen hängen bleiben bedeutet in dem Fall das Ventil mit Mittelstellung Entlüftet hat alle Kanäle zu. Es erfolgt also kein Druckabbau vom Ventil zum Zylinder. Diesen Sachverhalt solltest Du mal mit dem Hersteller des Venils besprechen. Bei PLr = „c“, ist das aber kein Problem da keine Einfehlersicherheit gefordert wird.

2.  Bei PLc ist also nur die Betrachtung des Venils vor dem Zylinder nötig. Bestätigung des Herstellers das geeignet für Kategorie 1 Anwendungen, also bewährt. B10 bzw. B10d Wert des Herstellers, DIN EN ISO 4414 (Checkliste) einhalten, grundlegende und bewährte Sicherheitsprinzipien einhalten.
3.  Bei PLd, Abänderung der Schaltung auf die Vorgaben der Kategorie 3 und Diagnose.
Diagnose des Prozessventils über Standard SPS und Endlagen Sensoren des Spanners, wenn bei jedem Takt eine Diagnose vorgenommen wird ist eine konservative Schätzung des DC von 60% möglich, siehe auch BGIA Report 2/2008. Man erkennt dass es noch schaltet. Eine genaue Erkennung ob ein Entlüften noch Funktioniert ist nicht möglich so, deshalb ist es am besten eine Ventil mit Stellungsüberwachung zu verwenden.
Das Entlüftungsventil an der Wartungseinheit muss dann über Stellungsüberwachung oder den sowieso vorhandenen Druckschalter zum Erkennen von Energieänderungen diagnostiziert werden. Auch hier ist zu Bedenken ob ein Druckschalter wirklich erkennt ob das Ventil noch schaltet. Empfehlung auch hier Stellungsüberwachung.
4. Kategorie 3, MTTFd, DC, CCF bewerten, eventuell kannst du auch mit einer schlechteren Diagnose zum PLd kommen.
Wichtig ist bei besonders bei Pneumatik die Einhaltung von CCF Anforderungen.


----------



## Matze001 (10 November 2012)

Ich glaube den Spass muss ich bei uns mal wieder in den Raum werfen!

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich mich aus dem Bereich der Pneumatik raus halte, da ich mich zu wenig damit auskenne.
Zur Zeit bekomme ich immer mehr Kontakt mit dem Thema, und auch die Pneumatik rückt immer näher an mich heran. Aber bisher bin ich nicht für die pneumatische Ausführung zuständig. Für mich steckt das Thema Sicherheitsbetrachtung noch in den Kinderschuhen, ich benutze das Thema jetzt einfach mal zum üben 

Wenn ich jetzt doch mal eine Betrachtung machen müsste, würde ich wie folgt vorgehen:


Allgemeine Betrachtung ohne Maßnahmen:


S - Schwere der Verletzung S2 -> da Knochenbrüche möglich
F - Häufigkeit F2 -> Werker steht häufig vor der Maschine
P - Möglichkeit zur Vermeidung P2 -> Bei offener Tür nicht möglich

PLR -> e

Das war meine grundlegende Betrachtung ohne Maßnahmen.

Jetzt folgt die Betrachtung mit der Maßnahme: Trennende bewegliche verriegelnde Schutzeinrichtung 

S - Schwere der Verletzung S2 -> da Knochenbrüche möglich
F - Häufigkeit F1 -> Die Tür der Maschine wird zu Rüst- Wartungs- und Reinigungszwecken geöffnet
P - Möglichkeit zur Vermeidung P1 -> Die Tür ist eine trennende bewegliche verriegelnde Schutzeinrichtung, daher ist die Spannvorrichtung durch die Tür sicher Abgeschaltet (Wenn die Tür, Abschaltung, etc. dem PLR entspricht)

PLR -> c

Betrachtung Totmannschalter

S - Schwere der Verletzung S2 -> da Knochenbrüche möglich
F - Häufigkeit F1 -> Das Teachen wird nur beim Einrichten neuer Teile durchgeführt
P - Möglichkeit zur Vermeidung P2 -> kaum Möglich da der Bediener die gefahrbringende Bewegung erkennen und den Totmannschalter loslassen muss

PLR -> d


Habe ich den Spass richtig gemacht oder mich irgendwie verrannt?

Jetzt nochmal ein Beispiel: Ich nutze an der Wartungseinheit von der Fa. Festo ein Ventil, welches für die sichere Abschaltung von Druckluft zulässig ist (Name ist mir gerade nicht bekannt, es hat 2 Ventile intern, Diagnose, 2-Kanaligkeit etc)

Wenn dieses Ventil eingebaut ist, ist es egal welche Ventile ich hinter dieser Wartungseinheit betreibe, da dieses Ventil in der Wartungseinheit garantiert die Energie sicher abschaltet. Bleibt mir eines der anderen Ventile in der Stellung hängen, wird es über die Wartungseinheit entlüftet, fällt es von selbst in Mittelstellung (Entlüftend) tut es das auch. Gehe ich recht in dieser Annahme?



Grüße

Marcel


----------



## zotos (10 November 2012)

Mein persönlicher Held ist und bleib 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 der hat den Durchblick.


----------



## Matze001 (10 November 2012)

War das jetzt auf meine Formulierungen bezogen?
Oder einfach auf das Thema Safety?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Safety (11 November 2012)

Hallo,
ich denke Du musst zuerst mal die Methode der Risikoeinschätzung und den Sinn einer Sicherheitsfunktion verstehen.
Also wie es schon von Dir richtig gemacht, bewertet man beim ersten Durchlauf der Risikobeurteilung. Dies geschieht komplett ohne Schutzeinrichtungen, man will ja erst mal wissen ob überhaupt ein Risiko vorhanden ist. Hierzu finde ich aber das Schema der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 Anhang ungeeignet. Aber man kann es auch so machen da es kein genormtes Verfahren gibt.

Die Risikoeinschätzung des PLr macht man um das zu mindernde Risiko einzuschätzen, also ein PLr ist das Maß welches man benötigt um das Risiko zu mindern und der Sollwert der SF. Dies bedeutet man betrachtet was passiert wenn die SF nicht vorhanden bzw. versagt.

Zurück zu der Pneumatik, ich denke mal Du sprichst von MS6-SV, also hiermit kannst Du einen PLe erreichen beim Entlüften, aber Du hast ja ein Ventil dazwischen welches bei der Betrachtung mit einfließen muss, denn wenn beim loslassen des Zustimmungstasters das Vorgeschaltete Ventil nicht das macht was es soll ist dies.  Es gibt eine Restenergie im System, kann die zu einer Gefahr werden bzw. ist dies eine.

Also bei der Pneumatik kommt man oft um eine kleine FMEA nicht herum, sehe Dir mal in der DIN EN ISO 13849-2 die Tabelle B.3 an, darin sind mögliche Fehler aufgeführt und dann kannst Du Dir ansehen was mit dem Spanner passiert wenn vor dem Prozessventil die Druckluft abgeschaltet wird. Da ist mit Sicherheit noch ein Restrisiko, ob dies Akzeptabel ist musst Du dann bewerten.

Bitte spreche das auch mal mit dem Hersteller der Ventile durch, besonders die Frage hängenbleiben in Zwischenstellung und dadurch einsperren der Druckluft dahinter.
Ich denke Zotos hat nicht Dich und auch nicht generell Safety gemeint.


----------



## Matze001 (11 November 2012)

Guten Tag,

vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort!

Zu der Betrachtung: Das habe ich halt mal so in einem 2-Tages-Seminar gelernt. Das ich jetzt keine Safety und MRL-Gott bin ist mir dadurch auch klar. Ich versuche halt schrittweise mein gelerntes anzuwenden.

Pneumatik: Ja genau das Ventil meine ich!

Ich spiele jetzt mal drei Konstellationen durch:

1. Alles funktioniert wie gewollt! Steuerventil und Hauptventil gehen auf Mittelstellung (Entlüften). Alles gut
2. Das Steuerventil bleibt in der Stellung verharren, Hauptventil geht in Mittelstellung. Trotzdem alles gut, da die Leitung durch das Hauptventil komplett entlüftet wird.
3. Das Steuerventil bleibt zwischen den Stühlen hängen (Energie bleibt im System) Es tritt keine gefahrbringende Bewegung auf, solange die Tür geschlossen war (verr. trennende bewegliche Schutzeinrichtung) konnte auch niemand durch eine vorrangegangene Bewegung eingequetscht worden sein, daher ist es nicht notwendig die Bewegung reversieren zu können (also den Spannstock per Hand aufzudrücken). Außerdem würde eine solche Fehlfunktion bereits im Normalbetrieb auffallen, da die Spannvorrichtung keine saubere Endlage mehr erreicht. Kann ich das unter Diagnose einfließen lassen (ist aber eine nicht sichere Funktion!) ... denn die Chance, dass dieses Ventil genau in dem Moment wo es zu einer Gefährdung kommen kann diesen Fehler das erste Mal zeigt, und es davor im Automatikbetrieb bis zu 500 mal am Tag korrekt funktioniert hat, halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich, und würde dies daher ausschließen wollen. Die Frage ist: Kann man das so argumentieren?

Grüße

Marcel

P.S: DIN lesen geht erst wieder am Montag...


----------



## Safety (11 November 2012)

Hallo,
es ist nicht auszuschließen das das Ventil beim Einrichten versagt, da wird auch mal getippt und  nicht nur einmal.
Aber es ist erst mal zu prüfen ob es überhaupt eine Gefahr darstellt wenn das Ventil in Zwischenstellung hängen bleibt. Bzw. ob es bei dem Typ vorkommen kann.
Du hast ja dann „nur“ die Luft zwischen Ventil und Zylinder eingesperrt.
Eventuell kannst du bei einer Gefahr auch das ganze Zweikanalig betrachten. Siehe hierzu Kochbuch 4 von der IFA.
Also MS6-SV Kanal 1, Prozessventil Kanal 2.
Hier muss ich noch ergänzen das die Schaltung geändert werden müsste, aber nur wenn der eingesperrte Druck eine Gefahr ist, siehe dazu die Seite 39 des Festo Handbuch.


----------

